# Order NOW! 2014 Halloween Haunt Calendar!



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm very pleased to announce that the *2014 Halloween Haunt Calendar is NOW AVAILABLE TO PRE-ORDER *and should be printed and ready to ship October 1st of this year. Right in time for Halloween!

Featuring *OVER 110 outstanding HAUNT PHOTOS* from all over CANADA, the UNITED STATES and INTERNATIONAL the calendar is both a year-round showcase and source of inspiration for Haunters everywhere.

Make sure you're one of the first to receive your copy by ordering early.

*Price is $18.00 US/each plus shipping & handling (varies by region)*

http://www.hectorturner.com/HalloweenHauntCalendar/index.html


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

Just wanted to let everyone know the great news that the *2014 HALLOWEEN HAUNT CALENDARS* are back from the printer and *all PRE-ORDERS have been SHIPPED OUT!!* They were mailed earlier this week so you if you've already ordered you should be getting yours soon! If you haven't yet placed an order there is still lots of time and lots of copies left. 

The calendar looks really great and with *over 110 outstanding HAUNT PHOTOS from all over CANADA, the UNITED STATES and INTERNATIONAL* it's just jam-packed with photos. I had to add extra pages to fit them all in!!

*Don't delay and order your copy TODAY!
Price is $18.00 US/each plus shipping & handling (varies by region)*

http://www.HalloweenHauntCalendar.com/


----------

